

Whats the github for svn ? - bosky101

what are the best web-based svn tracking/utils synonymous to github?<p>(btw does svnhub.com comes from the same stable of github.com ? all links there seem to point to youtube videos though)
======
mechanical_fish
My friend introduced me to DevGuard, which is a hosted SVN/Trac service that
works pretty well and costs very little.

But I wouldn't call them "analogous to github", quite. Github has social
features that DevGuard doesn't even try to approximate.

I'm not sure github's social features (e.g. easy cloning and clone tracking,
with ability to accept pushed changes from other users) are particularly easy
to build in the SVN world. Better to just use git.

